# USPS is horrible



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Non goat- well except I'm ordering goat related items. I hate amazon always using usps with out having the option to change carriers. EVERY time I have a package that routes through the Federal wy, WA facility the package sits for minimum 3 usually 4-5 business days! Tracking, shows as usual at that facility, my other items that didn't route through there always make good time, rece. christmas eve, Tue. Ok so it should have processed and moved out on Wed 26th, nope here we are on the 28th and it's still sitting with no movement. I've tried calling usps and of course they can't give me any answers! ARGGG


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is why they aren't doing well. I know people are doing more things online but poor service doesn't help their cause.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

no kidding, and you would think customer service would be a big one. Amazon you can't reach an actual department to make suggestions or complaints. It seems your only option is USPS and when you have their 'prime' shipping it doesn't apply to all orders. Even at that you'd have to pay extra for expedited delivery just to be sure it gets there. I'm thinking I'm cancelling my 'prime' shipping.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's frustrating, I know  
I remember last year I ordered a couple of lego sets for my son for Christmas, and did I think 2-3 day delivery.
It shipped that evening...arrived at our post office and sat for 2 days.
Kicker? It came from the Amazon warehouse about 15-20 minutes from here!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Just got a call from the post office it JUST came in. I did still file a complaint with USPS regarding that particular facility. It's the only one I consistently have problems with. But, it's here- this one isn't goatie related it's a splitter cord for my monitor. I could not find one local - go figure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is frustrating


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry for your troubles hon...I can totally relate.
We ordered something for the dogs , its a medication and we paid for the three day delivery and it still sat in the UPS for two more days.
I wouldnt have expected that from UPS 

Im glad it wasn't a medication that couldnt be stored below a certain temp ,because there would be no way of telling it was or wasn't.
So then the question of it being viable is raised and it would be UPS that would be at fault. Im sure that wouldnt be a easy argument to win either !


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry you had this issues with USPS. I don't have good luck with USPS here at the farm, but it's more the individual delivers and not other parts. We have one mail lady that has actually tried to run the goats down while they were free ranging. To understand the big deal to me on this is that we are one of two people that live at the end of a dead end road and the only traffic is us and the mail person. So in this case I have everything normally shipped to my parents place that is only about 15 mins from here. UPS and Fedex are always nice but USPS is only certain days of the week. 

I hope they do something to fix this for you.

HoosierShadow: That is very sad! Wish they had a at site location pick up available.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

DDFN said:


> Sorry you had this issues with USPS. I don't have good luck with USPS here at the farm, but it's more the individual delivers and not other parts. We have one mail lady that has actually tried to run the goats down while they were free ranging. To understand the big deal to me on this is that we are one of two people that live at the end of a dead end road and the only traffic is us and the mail person. So in this case I have everything normally shipped to my parents place that is only about 15 mins from here. UPS and Fedex are always nice but USPS is only certain days of the week.
> 
> I hope they do something to fix this for you.
> 
> HoosierShadow: That is very sad! Wish they had a at site location pick up available.


DDFN are you serious  The mail lady deliberately tried to run your goats
down ?!! 
OMG , if I had saw that , I would have tried to get it on video he next time and then report her ....report her azz to EVERYONE !! The USPS , police , animal control , PETA , i would find as many places to report this too , even YouTube !

That is just insane !!!!!! Besides all the other issues you have with them , I mean , why the heck would anyone want to do such a horrible thing ?
Anyone that would consider something like that is mentally unstable and unfit , and to be behind the wheel , among other things..is crazy. IMO. :hair::hair:
I'm sorry for ranting , but that really got to me 

We usually have a lot of things delivered by UPS and never have a problem other then we usually get out things really late if it's the usual driver . I hate that especially when you need whatever it is you ordered ASAP . I know it's on the truck and being driven all over the place , why can't I have it now !!!!! 
They know us so they know where to leave the packages if we aren't home.
So that works out really good for us 

The USPS is usually OK , but they don't come in the gate because they know we have lots of dogs here at any given time , so id we don't get down to the gate quick enough , we have to either go pick up the package or letter at the PO.
The regular mail is left down in the mailbox thankfully .


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Though the USPS tracking isn't actually true tracking like Fedex or UPS, I find some of the information seen through it...interesting. I've had a package coming from the east cost bypass the main postal hub of Oak Creek, WI (where all packages go before heading up to the UP) and end up in Montana. WTF? Then it had to backtrack eastward to the Oak Creek hub and to me. So it wasted space and fuel by overshooting, then having to return. Pretty ridiculous. 

It takes extra time for packages to reach me. An extra day longer than what is 'estimated'. Happens every time. But I understand it as being the price of living in a rural area, so I'm cool with it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Stacykins , though I am sorry you have similar experiences with your USPS , I darn near showered my iPad with the water I was drinking when I read your post , lolol.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

That is to bad you are having that problem. Least USPS has an idea where my mailbox is. UPS and FedEx can't find me. No matter how many times they come here, especially FedEx, they post on the tracking info that they need an accurate address to deliver package. GRRRR. We made a street sign for them but they still claim they can't find us. Once FedEx finally found my mailbox after 4 days of not delivering my package and I calling several times with detailed instructions (I really am not that hard to find). Last time something came by FedEx, the package was left at the newspaper. Thankfully the owner of the newspaper knows me personally and had my email address so she sent me an email telling me. UPS drives by a neighbor/friend's house daily but out of the blue a few years ago announced they could not find their house. You can see the house from the road and it is the only house with a windmill. You can't miss it, but UPS insisted they had no idea where the house was (after years of making deliveries and driving by it daily). A few months ago the VA sent by UPS overnight some medicine to my friend. That VA clinic is litterly 65 miles away. It takes us an hour to get there by car. It took UPS 4 days to delivery the overnight package.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

FOUR DAYS !!! OMG , Texas , that is just rediculous !!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> DDFN are you serious  The mail lady deliberately tried to run your goats
> down ?!!
> OMG , if I had saw that , I would have tried to get it on video he next time and then report her ....report her azz to EVERYONE !! The USPS , police , animal control , PETA , i would find as many places to report this too , even YouTube !
> 
> ...


Believe it or not that one mail person did try it once but I did not see it as I was on the back part of the property, but there was a lady that was renting a trailer next to the mail boxes at that time that saw what she tried to do and she not only spoke to the lady in question but she also told the gentleman at the end of the road that has a little girl about what happened. Needless to say I never had to act physical or verbal on this matter because of what the other two individuals said to her.

I am not a crazy person or out right mean but they basically informed the lady of my love for my animals and that they are my children and if anything was to happen to them she would not be leaving the property in her car! The gentleman also pointed out his daughter commonly plays with the goats when free ranging and she could have been in with the herd playing. I think they all pretty much scared her out of trying it again.

If I had seen this though I would have held her until police could arrive. Even UPS knows if the goats are loose to be extra careful and to watch out for escapes trying to get a free ride! For some reason the goats love trying to get on the UPS truck and one cats does too! Good thing the main UPS driver is a local farmer friend.

I haven't seen her try anything again and the other lady is very nice but I still limit what we get at the farm just in case she flips her lid again!!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Texas.girl said:


> That is to bad you are having that problem. Least USPS has an idea where my mailbox is. UPS and FedEx can't find me. No matter how many times they come here, especially FedEx, they post on the tracking info that they need an accurate address to deliver package. GRRRR. We made a street sign for them but they still claim they can't find us. Once FedEx finally found my mailbox after 4 days of not delivering my package and I calling several times with detailed instructions (I really am not that hard to find). Last time something came by FedEx, the package was left at the newspaper. Thankfully the owner of the newspaper knows me personally and had my email address so she sent me an email telling me. UPS drives by a neighbor/friend's house daily but out of the blue a few years ago announced they could not find their house. You can see the house from the road and it is the only house with a windmill. You can't miss it, but UPS insisted they had no idea where the house was (after years of making deliveries and driving by it daily). A few months ago the VA sent by UPS overnight some medicine to my friend. That VA clinic is litterly 65 miles away. It takes us an hour to get there by car. It took UPS 4 days to delivery the overnight package.


That is horrible! My hubby's grandparents still had an old style mailing address Route so and so and the UPS/Fedex could never understand how to deliver there. They finally got it changed though. Amazing how certain things just can't get done. So sorry.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I refuse to use UPS. They suck. We have had so many damaged, lost or late packages. One time it took over a month to get one of our packages and by the time we got it there were literally tire marks on it. Not to mention all the smashed boxes we got from them. Or the fact that it costs a freaking fortune. I can send things USPS ground and the person gets it in three to five days. We get allot of packages at least two a month. We used to get eight when we ordered dog food and other supplies monthly.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

All the mail boxes are on the highway and we have to drive out there to pick up the mail. I check several boxes whenever I go anywhere as I have elderly neighbors who live farther away from the boxes then I do and get lots of medicine delivered. I bought an extra big box and thankfully most packages I receive can fit in it. USPS never ever delivers anything to the house. The route is already very long covering 3 counties and by car going 70mph without stopping it would take a person over 3 hours to drive it. Thankfully there are only 2 employees in my tiny post office and I can call them and tell them to let a friend in town pick up my package for me.

Our regular UPS driver is not that bad but it would sure be nice if he would at least knock on my door when leaving something to let me know he has delivered something. On more then one occasion I have gone out the door only to disccover a package sitting on the steps. The only other complaint with the regular driver is--slow down--. The second you turn off the hwy it is all caliche (basically a dirt road). The county finally fixed the roads earlier this year but even now he drives to fast. We cannot figure out how he stays on his wheels and doesn't tip over. Imagine driving over 50 mph on a rocky dirt road with sharp curves and that is the county road which is maintained? I live on a private road full of major pot holes and speed bumps made from solid rock. Yet he drive still drives like a maniac. I learned last summer he broke an axel on the UPS truck. My elderly neighbors can see the road from their home and while visiting them we have seen the UPS truck go by and return so quickly (next house is over a mile away) that we can't figure out how he had time to stop the truck and remove the package from the vehicle. 

FedEx drives me nuts. Every single time they deliver a package they have no idea where I live. One driver put me into his GPS so he could find me. Then a couple months later I get a call needing directions to the place, turns out it is a new driver. They seem to have a new driver every single time I get a package. Apparently FedEx does not know about something called a 'computer'. Why don't they create some type of database with directions to people's homes. That way they could just look up the address and instantly know where to go instead of wasting day after day not delivering our package. When I order something I always look for a place to put some instructions for the driver. I hate it when that feature is not available as I know I probably won't get my package in a timely manner.

Last winter my ranch partner decided he loves it out here and now lives in my spare bedroom. He is on insulin and the VA sends it to him by UPS. Every time UPS has to call him to ask for directions to the house. Same address as for me, but instead of my name on the package it has his name and they need directions.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

DDFN said:


> Sorry you had this issues with USPS. I don't have good luck with USPS here at the farm, but it's more the individual delivers and not other parts. We have one mail lady that has actually tried to run the goats down while they were free ranging. To understand the big deal to me on this is that we are one of two people that live at the end of a dead end road and the only traffic is us and the mail person. So in this case I have everything normally shipped to my parents place that is only about 15 mins from here. UPS and Fedex are always nice but USPS is only certain days of the week.
> 
> I hope they do something to fix this for you.
> 
> HoosierShadow: That is very sad! Wish they had a at site location pick up available.


WOW I'd call the 800 number and file a complaint!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

As for FED EX, I worked for them for a little while and I can tell you, there are some drivers that are too worried about making the stops than taking time to find an address- it's easier to say they couldn't find it. I've seen packages marked fragile and tossed from the conveyor belt to the back of the truck before being stacked in the truck. I noticed the problem most when they split up and did FEX EX ground. I had packages delivered to the wrong address out of careless drivers. 
I think it's how people respect the job they are doing no matter which service many times. My grandfather always said take pride in what you do or just don't do it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is exactly what it comes down to clearwtrbeach , pride in
the job you do ! Not too many people have that anymore


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I believe you clearwtrbeach, concerning FedEx. It just isn't that tough to find my place. They tell me all the time, USPS won't provide them with the 911 addresses. good grief, you do not need the post office to find my location. If they wanted the info they could get it. Even when we give them specific info (down to the driveway is 1 tenth of a mile long), they still can't seem to find me. Then again, when I lived in the city I lived in an apartment building where you had to walk through the lobby in order to get to the apartments on the upper floors. UPS knew the doors were locked at 5pm. Did they ever come early so they could deliver the package? No. They would come at 7:30pm when no one was in the lobby and then say no one was home, or at least that is what they claimed. I knew of several occasions when the tracking info claimed no one was home but someone was in the lobby and could have let them into the building. Once I was in the lobby waiting and they never showed up. Just lies so they could get out of having to deliver the package that particular day. Drove me crazy, especially when it was the office supplies I really need and that company always paid over night shipping and it would take days for the supplies to arrive.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

OMG- tracking another order through USPS-seller is in NV I'm in WA, package went from nevada to oakland CA (ok that makes sense) left oakland 5:48 this am and just landed in LOUISVILLE, KY-- WHAT THE HECK KY? why would it go from west coast clear to KY to come back to west coast. So we'll see if it shows up on Wed.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

correction this one is UPS


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

USPS is the worst. I LOVE UPS though. And we have the best and nicest UPS delivery guy. He's great!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well La De Da


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I talked to ups as to why it went from CA to KY only to come back to WA, they said because it's air freight- that's just crazy you'd think it would cost them more. oh well as long as it's here on Wed.


----------



## goatgirl22 (Dec 31, 2012)

Does anybody know where you can find boer goats in Arizona for 4-h ers?


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Goatgirl-no, but I know where there are thousands of Boer goats in Texas


----------

